# A YayGollum Was Bored Thread:  Animal Companions.



## YayGollum (Jun 1, 2007)

Greetings, most. Having all kinds of fun? Oh, I hope so. Anyways, as you might have read, I happen to be bored, at least at the moment. Tell me of your animal companions, past or present. I happened upon this thought mostly because some co-workers were crazily speaking at each other about buying canines. Ick. So sad. I used to think that they might have been worth speaking to.  Any dog lovers, no offense is meant. I am genuinely concerned about your mental health and would enjoy helping you out. I suggest getting rid of your dogs (by way of any method, doesn't really matter) and buying a cat.  

As for myself, I was raised by cats. We bought the occassional fish, which I always remember naming Admiral Ackbar,  but I don't really see the point in a fish for a pet. A parakeet was around for most of my life, but I never knew the guy, and he didn't display much personality in front of me. Some friends had a bunch of chickens. Not especially entertaining but good for eggs, I guess. Some acquaintances had a bunch of iguanas. Sounds cool. Green is my favorite color, and Yay for unconventionality, but I would feel disloyal to buy an iguana before I buy a cat. Turtles are my favorite animal, but I don't see how they'd make especially entertaining petses. What else? I have heard of a family friend who is a ferret fanatic. That could be fun, even though I hear that they don't smell especially great. Seems too popular, though. 

Any suggestions? It looks as if I shall be stuck in this one place for a while. I was thinking of sauntering about to look for someplace where I could buy a couple of kittens. Tell me if I am overlooking a better idea. Also, toss your pet stories here, start a cat lovers versus dog lovers sort of debate, toss your classic Tolkienesque pet names here, whatever else.


----------



## Persephone (Jun 1, 2007)

I love animals. I especially love Cats! I used to have 21 cats in my house. Right now, because of my daughter's health problem, I can't have any furry animal inside the house. We have a dog, but she stays outside. 

I tried having hamsters, but they are so sensitive. Out of three, only one is left.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 1, 2007)

Sorry Yay but I am a cat disliker...I love birds and dogs, mainly black Labradors but no everyone has them (where I am anyway). I have a bird, little budgie, colour of green mainly, whose name is Gilly. You have to be an Aussie and like cricket to get that name. My sister has two rabbits as well, Essy and Rupert. Fat little fer-balls they are.

We used to have fish but they just die to quick.

Eagles are pretty cool and I want one of them eventually.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 1, 2007)

Poor the Majimaune person. To be pitied and studied, that his condition might improve.  I understand why some might enjoy dogs ---> They are insane people, somehow developed skewed methods of identifying excellence. oh well. But why does anyone like birds? Sure, mayhaps to look at and admire, like the noble turtle, but why make it a pet?  I can understand why one might have a hamster or a rabbit, too, but I wouldn't agree. Too boring, for myself. *hides*


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 1, 2007)

Have you seen some eagles? I mean the Golden Eagle is so cool. I love them. Cats...well I have had a bad experience. I was walking down my street when out of nowhere there comes a cat and scratches my leg. Is that a decent reason to dislike them?


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 1, 2007)

Yay is correct. He was raised by at least one cat, named Jezebel. She was my Siamese and from the time all my hatchlings were brought home, she would sleep at their feet. We called her the "nurse cat" because if anyone happened to be sick, she would sleep with them until they got better. I hope you find at least one Michas kitten, Yay.

Cats really only furry dragons anyway, in my opinion. They share the way independant, tricksy ways.

Horses too have played a huge part in my life. I owned four of the crazy things and participated in local horse shows as a teen. I miss riding a LOT!


----------



## Gothmog (Jun 1, 2007)

I had to vote Cat as it is the only animal independant enough to get along with me. (except the wife of course, but she can hit harder  )


----------



## Miss Insanity (Jun 1, 2007)

I had a turtle named Adolf for a while, but I had to give him away when the local government passed a law saying that it was illegal to own, buy, or sell turtles in my province.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 1, 2007)

Cats may be independent, but companions they are not, at least not in the same sense that dogs are (chrys's cat seems like a lonely exception to me). A dog is a man's best friend and provides actual fellowship (not to mention entertainment).


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 1, 2007)

I voted cats. I have never had a dog, I have always had a cat. Now I have one. I just love them, and they like to be loved. They're small animals, they don't need a lot of food, so they're perfect for me


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 1, 2007)

I like both dogs and cats myself so i chose anything else. i have a turtle too.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 1, 2007)

There are too many evil cat loving people on this forum!! Noooo!!


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 1, 2007)

I am pleased to read that there are so many cat people here. Also, Huh. I didn't think that there would be so many turtle people. 

As for birds, yes, I have seen all kinds of eagles. I made a giant eagle character, looked at all kinds of different types of eagles, and eventually chose the African fish eagle. Very cool looking. I also love herons, but just because I enjoy the sight of such things, I would never think of them as pet-type animals. 

Yes, the Majimaune person, that is a decent reason to dislike cats. It was my main reason to despise dogs, for a while. At least until I'd met enough of them to decide that they weren't worth looking into.  

To the apparently insane ithrynluin person ---> As a matter of course, there all kinds of exceptions to rules, most of which are easily ignored due to muchly ingrained prejudices. I've bumped into plenty of horrible canines with owners who inform me of how catlike the things supposedly are. I don't believe it. Whenever I bump into someone who thinks that their cat is somehow doglike, that person is usually one of those mind-boggling sorts (like this Erestor Arcamen person) who can somehow tolerate both animals. But to your main point ---> How can cats not be companions? Sure, they can happily have lives of their own, unlike dogs, but that doesn't mean that they can't entertain you during the times that they decide to grace you with their presence. Very much like myself.  A horrible canine could be entertaining, I guess. Depends on your preferences, of course. But why consider the thing a friend? It's sickeningly selfless, obviously soulless, horrifyingly blank. I would pity a doglike person (yet frequently make use of him, probably).


----------



## Talierin (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm a dog person, always had a dog. Dogs and parakeets. At school I have a cute little yellow parakeet named Bungie. Unfortunately the 'rents don't know about him and would kill me if they did, so right now over the summer he lives with a friend in Iowa.

This next semester my roomie and I are getting a cat, that should be fun, since the last time I had a cat was when I was like, 1.


----------



## Grond (Jun 2, 2007)

I have a min-pinscher... so I'm definately a dog-person (not on the poll Yay). I also have five birds (Umbrella Cockatoo, Goffin Cockatoo, Blue-crown Conure, Sun Conure and Red Lory). All are medium to large sized and all will outlive both myself and my wife. (Don't worry, we have a trust fund for their future care). 

I am not a cat fan as I feel they are the most demanding of pets who offer the least return of affection of any animal save maybe a snake.

Cheers,

grond


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 2, 2007)

Hm? How could I forget to put dogs on that poll? I wonder how I forgot.  oh well. At least there's an Anything Else option. I am surprised that you and the Talierin person are dog people. Aren't you supposed to be the respectable sort?  oh well. Can either of you explain why birds would be good petses? Teaching them how to talk is the most obvious reason for considering them, but I am not so interested in that. Any interesting personalities? What are the usual high and low points? The only parakeet I ever knew was very boring. Anyways, a snake sounds like it could be cool, though. Walking all over the place with a snake draped around my neck would be fun.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 3, 2007)

If anyone doesn't know what I voted... 

Many times I've come home to a quiet house, everyone's gone off on something or have some thing or another they needed to be at and can't be there the same time as I get there. As I move to set my pack down, I'll let my eyes wander around aimlessly and click my tong slightly. Sure enough, at least one furry friend has soon sounded a reply and comes in from some resting place; tail held high, the tip just slightly flopped to one side in a relaxed, happy manner. And that's if said friend was not in the room already. If he/she was already there, a warm sound brakes the near silence and soft feet reach out in a laid back greeting. 

There have been times when ill-heath or other kinds of uncomfort have been lightened and even made welcoming by their warm company. Be it stretched and at times curled by or on my feet and legs or lying with a vibrating warmth on my chest. 

They rarily demand my attention (but are most often a welcoming reason to take a break when they do), leaving me to my own doings; but are easily coaxed into a game of hunt or some quality snuggle time. 

Though I have at times thought about considering a smaller dog -something good to get me out for walks- I'm afraid that there are few in the closest forms that would not turn out to be a yippy chow-hound that needs to be kept on the end of a rope and must be cleaned up after at all sorts of inconvenient times. Though I will admit to having a respectful attraction to some canines, they are -somewhat sadly- few and far between. Therefor, knowing that I as well was raised by felines of varied breading and whom were blessed with free spirits and loving yet tough hearts, I cast my lot with these. From the unseen shadows that slip from ally to ally in the heart of the world's cities, to the beasts of the wild lands, prowling their world with a grace likened to few others, felines are a part of my heart. 

CATS RULE!! =^.^=


----------



## Grond (Jun 3, 2007)

YayGollum said:


> Hm? How could I forget to put dogs on that poll? I wonder how I forgot.  oh well. At least there's an Anything Else option. I am surprised that you and the Talierin person are dog people. Aren't you supposed to be the respectable sort?  oh well. Can either of you explain why birds would be good petses? Teaching them how to talk is the most obvious reason for considering them, but I am not so interested in that. Any interesting personalities? What are the usual high and low points? The only parakeet I ever knew was very boring. Anyways, a snake sounds like it could be cool, though. Walking all over the place with a snake draped around my neck would be fun.


None of my birds are anywhere near as small as a parkeet. (Do a search on their names in google and you'll see.) They all have their own personality and demand attention daily. The Goffin Cocatoo was hand raised/hand fed by me, so it thinks I'm its momma. It will fly in my hair and look for parasitic bugs (hope none are their) much like a chimpanzee does for its mate. Of course, all five talk to one degree or another (the Umbrella Cockatoo can sing a simblance of Winnie the Poo and Fuzzi Wuzzi Was a Bear).

Cheers,

grond


----------



## Talierin (Jun 3, 2007)

Parakeets have their own personalities too! Unfortunately, they're flock animals, so if you have more than one they get a little crazy and don't bond with you as much. Mine's named Bungie and he likes ska music and to run around on my floor exploring, or he'll sit on my shoulder and nibble my hair and make funny noises. Also, he's picked up this habit of crawling underneath his seed cup, roll on his back under there, and kicks the seed cup up and down when he wants out.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 3, 2007)

Dog. 

(though for all the cat lovers I see here, where's Elgee? )


I am a die hard dog lover. I currently don't own any pets, however, because my life's in an uproar...dear god the walls are closing in.  

I've always had a dog.
Duke (black lab)
Rascal (black lab) 
Daisy (Beagle)
Pepper (black lab/whippit mix)
Caesar (german shepard/weimeriner mix)
Scrappy (black lab/rottweiler mix)
Ewok (shih-tzu)

My foster family has two dogs, so I guess I can count them.
Grover (black lab/chow mix)
Ephrium (mini poodle)

I like fish, I've owned many, currently none though. (My life is seriously in an uproar at the moment, I can't even own a fish)

I have never owned a bird, but I have my eye on an African Grey at the local pet store, who I call Howen. 

I really am partial to dogs though. I used to work at a kennel. (four years!) So I have lots of favs there, but they really arn't my pets...*sigh*

No real Tolkienish names...though there's a lady who lives down the street from my parents' whose name is Arwen...and her sister's name is Rosie... appearently thier father was a bit of a Tolkien fan... 

Fir-


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 3, 2007)

Argh! So tragic! To counteract a list of horrible canines (not much offense meant, of course  ) --->

Jezebel, Oreo, Chuck, Wildman, Matter, Energy, Time, Space, Michaelangelo, Donatello, Raphael, Leonardo, Yoda, Lazy Boy, Indy, Frisky, Spunky, Panther, Banana Split, Norys, Mister Perkins, and Aluicious are all of the cats that I can remember being around. Michaelangelo was mine. *sniff* He was cool.

Towards the birds, though, okay, I guess that I can see why such things could be decent pets. Why is it that I would be hesitant to own one just because I'd be afraid of the talons always scratching at me if the thing jumped on my shoulder or something? Cats have claws. Plenty of people have horror stories about the things, and I am not concerned. oh well. Stuff to be gotten used to, I guess.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 3, 2007)

YayGollum said:


> Michaelangelo, Donatello, Raphael, Leonardo......Michaelangelo was mine. *sniff* He was cool.



Do you have a thing for the ninja turtles Yay??


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 3, 2007)

I certainly grew up on those cartoons. Michaelangelo was my favorite of them. Anyways, it was a litter of four, just like Matter, Energy, Time, and Space.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 4, 2007)

I take it Fir that you like Black Labradors. So do I!

I had my little budgie out the other day on my shoulder and he was just tweeting away and he is sooo small. Gave me a bit of a headache.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 4, 2007)

*cringe* I was afraid I'd give off that impression.  

Ah well, let me explain. The only dogs of mine that I acctaully got to pick were Ceaser and Ewok. As you will notice, neither of them were labs. You see, where I live, we have alot of 'home breeders', and labs are VERY popular. This basically means that the labs in the area are poorly bred, inbred, overbred, and dumb. There is a reason that you don't make babies with your cousins...the same applies in the dog world, though most people will neglect to remember that. As a result, not only are the Labs poor quality according to AKC regulations, but they are no smarter than squirrals, and just as obnoxious. I have been jumped on, pushed into fences, had my arms and legs ripped to shreds, and then some, all from Labs. 

Point being, IF I ever own another lab, I will be buying one from another state, if not another country....

When I get another dog, it will either be a Great Dane, a Boxer, or manybe a Min Pin. Probobly the Dane. I'm in love with Danes.


Fir-


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 5, 2007)

Ahh right. Danes are massive. Almost as big as malamutes...(malawhats?). My friend has some and they are taller then me (I am about 5 foot 9 maybe 10) when standing on their hind legs.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 5, 2007)

I know Maj, Danes can be very big. (I'm 5"4' and when on their hind legs, they are almost always taller than me!)

Unfourtunatly, like I was saying, here the US, alot of breeds have been... mutated. I love watching the overseas dog shows (UKC, etc) because they are often better examples of what the breed was meant to be. The very best breeders here in America are the ones that get their studs from other countries, or at the very least, two or three states away. 

Danes are no exception to this. While they should tower over me on all fours, they rarely hold the 'tallest dog' status in my area. St. Bernards, English Mastifs, and often "Mutts" are taller than most the the Danes. Another sasd fact about this beautiful breed is that they have a short life span. Eight to nine years in average, which compared to, for example the Shih-tzu with an eighteen to twenty year average lifespan, is very sad. As a rule though, the smaller the dog, the longer they are likly to live. Ironically, it's the small breed dogs that have the highest stillborn birth rate. 

*chuckle* Can you tell I know my dogs?


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 5, 2007)

Okay, Ick, humans. This is just gross. Sure, I encouraged telling stories about petses, but I thought that I had conveyed a distaste for canines. oh well. Yay for a good cat person versus dog person debate, but just random, "Oh, my dog is so great! And pretty, and certainly not sickening to look at or smell or be anywhere near, like it would be if I were sensible! Allow myself to relate a story about the vile creature!" sorts of things are unsettling. oh well. I'll show you! *brings a cat story to bear, but unexpectedly runs away, just to leave people in suspense*  Yeah, I have cat stories! Just wait a minute!


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 6, 2007)

Its been over a minute and I'm still waiting.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 6, 2007)

Hm? *checks watch* Ah, you are correct. Whoops! Okay, fine. How's about ---> This one time, while I was six (the age that I usually am in my memories of childhood, for some reason), I was sitting on the back of a truck with my evil older sister. We were hanging out outside because we hated our babysitter of the moment. We were eating cherry flavored bubble things. Ick. We thought that we heard pitiful meowing, so we checked around for its source. Eventually, a kitten was discovered in the middle of a large pile of sticks in our neighbor's ditch. I have no idea how the thing got in there. Our neighbor wasn't an especially evil sort, even though she wasn't a cat person, so it couldn't have been hers. oh well. We freed the thing and snuck past the guard who was sitting lazily and watching our television. It was smuggled into our attic, where we handed it some food and kept it under a clothes basket, just to make sure that it didn't escape and give us away. There were too many escape routes for cats in that house. Whenever our parents found out that we had the thing (probably quickly), it became another member of the family. Somebody named it Spunky. It was the only cat that we owned who ever learned a trick. He came with it. We'd order him to play dead, and he did. Kind of weird. He was cool, though. Got eaten by our neighbor's horrible as well as evil dog, though. *sniff*


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 6, 2007)

So _that's _where Spunky came from!


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 7, 2007)

YayGollum said:


> We'd order him to play dead, and he did. Kind of weird.


Mmm very weird. I wish more cats might do that though.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmph! Yes, you dog people, always greedy for domination! "Sit, dog! Good dog. Kill that poor as well as defenseless little cat lover over there! Good dog. How do you like being empty of all emotion besides what your master pours into you? Yeah? You like that, don't you, pre-adolescent male?" Cats do their own thing. They are cool.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 7, 2007)

Dogs do their own thing. You just have a grudge against them.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, sure, dogs will beg for food because their bodies demand it. Not every desire is poured into them, then. But most are sickeningly happy and up for whatever it is that you feel like doing with them. When you don't feel like doing anything with them, they get depressed, bereft of the only joy in their lives. Horrifying. Yes, I have a grudge, but my points still make sense. Cats don't always feel like hanging out with you. Cats are oftimes mysteriously missing. Stuff like that makes the time they do feel like spending with you a bit better.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 7, 2007)

Me, I'm a cat person and have had several cats. I fondly remember Bud, who lliked to be held like a baby on my shoulder.
However, my daughter is allergic, so we have had to resort other options, including tropical fish, numerous short-lived goldfish, 2 fire-belly toads, a praying mantis named Sheila, a soft-shelled turtle named Fish, 2 hamsters, and 4 white mice. Surprisingly the mice were the best pets. They're cheaper, cleaner, and friendlier than the hamsters.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 8, 2007)

Well Yay, everyone overfeeds their dogs and then they are fat and everything. If they didn't they would be the best (not that they aren't the best anyway)


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 8, 2007)

It's okay, Majimaune person, I can write it for you. ---> Cats are the best, easily. Dogs are horrible. All of those stories that scare dog people about how some regularly eat dog meat? I love them. Yay for dogs finally helping me out in some way!  

Also, Starbrow person, *checks name off on list* you are cool, then. *wipes away the picture of a human infant perched on somebody's shoulder*


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 8, 2007)

I take offense here. Clearly you know people that abuse their animals by over-feeding them to saciate their own, sick and twisted need to pamper and feel needed. I have had 2 dogs. A german Shepard puppy(Bison) and I rescued a Golden Retreiver(Max, could not stand to see her in that cage at the Animal Shelter). Both were very well trained by me and were very good, loyal dogs. Both are gone now and I will miss them forever. I did not over-feed them and I took the time early on, daily, and trained them. Though Max was older when I got her, she had a gentle heart and would never hurt anyone, however, she killed any rodent that wandered into her yard. (Say your prayers rabbit!) Bison, would of given his life for me. He was a powerful, well-trained, loyal, good-looking, fit animal. I took them to the beach many times and they swam and played with me in the water or at the park. Went on walks or runs with me. When Bison died, I had never had an attachment to an animal like I did with him. It broke my heart.

I vote None of the Above!


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 8, 2007)

Go Daranavo!! Someone sees it my way. Finally.


----------



## Bethelarien (Jun 8, 2007)

I have to say, I really am a dog person. I love them. Cats are snooty animals, and I will never own one, if I can help it.

However, that being said, I chose the 'other' option. My pet of choice?

Guinea pig.

My mom had this one guinea pig for years. They're only supposed to live 2-3 years, but Squeaker was alive for....8? 9? Maybe more than that. I'm not sure, but the old girl was ancient for a guinea pig. I took a liking to her, and managed to con Mom into letting me get a couple, which I promptly named Bilbo and Frodo. Bilbo lived up to his name and grew incredibly fat.  Unfortunately, when I went to college, I had to give them up. My little sister took care of them for a while, and then ended up giving them away.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 8, 2007)

First off, no offense was meant, but I would think that that should be evident. Merely the natural order of things, for those of us with the best animal companions of all time to wonder about the mental health of those who choose the worst.  No, I don't know anyone who abused their animals by over-feeding them to saciate their own as well as sick and twisted need to pamper and feel needed, at least not that I can remember. I didn't inquire about their methods of rearing, I just saw evil canines.  

Second off, sure, I understand that not all dogs wish to maul me. Some merely wish to slobber all over me. Some are superly loyal to their masters and will mostly leave anyone else alone. Okay. Still horrible pets, from what I can tell. What's bad about a snooty pet? At least it's any personality trait at all, making them more interesting than some dog. Loyalty, in the dog's case, would merely be emptiness or sickening simplicity, in my opinion. I am a very loyal person, if the person has shown themselves to be pretty achingly cool. Don't compare me to a canine, please. *shudders*

Third off, why would you want a guinea pig for a pet? They have to sit in a cage and run on a wheel and eat and sleep. Mayhaps you can take them out and hold them for a bit, then stick them back in the cage. Seems kind of sad.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 8, 2007)

YayGollum said:


> Third off, why would you want a guinea pig for a pet? They have to sit in a cage and run on a wheel and eat and sleep. Mayhaps you can take them out and hold them for a bit, then stick them back in the cage. Seems kind of sad.


I can see that although a friend of mine got some for free and then they had babies and he got a fair bit of money from the pet shop that he sold them to.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 9, 2007)

I say the best animal in the world is Animal, as in the drumming Muppet Animal. How could you disagree with that?

As in pets, I don't really care. Preferably something that doesn't take much effort, or that someone else will look after. Not saying I wouldn't care for it, but I just don't have the motivation.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 10, 2007)

Noldor_returned said:


> I say the best animal in the world is Animal, as in the drumming Muppet Animal. How could you disagree with that?


You can't simple as that.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm a _huge_ dog lover. I'll admit I've had some bad experiences with dogs, but I've had more with cats, (long story short: I had to have surgery because of a cat) and I like very few cats. I had two male dogs as a child (at differet times) but they were trouble. Whenever my dad went on deployment they each thought they were top dog and didn't listen hardly at all. 

Once we moved to Virginia we went out an bought a Sheltie and named her Ginger. We think she had been abused at her former home because she was terrified of men and took her a _long_ time to warm up to anyone. But she had personality. She would sit on the doorstep and let little birds eat as much of her food as they wanted, but if a bigger bird pushed it's way in she'd chase it off. It was so funny to see her stick up for the little birds like that! She died in 2004, I think. We'd had her for 5 years when she got pnumonia and died a few days later. 

Now we have another Sheltie who we have named Nessie (after the Loch Ness Monster  ) She is such a goof ball and still (at 4 yrs) loves to play and is very intelligent. It's amazing how much she understands when we talk to her...I think I've rambled enough for one night.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 14, 2007)

yhwh1st said:


> (long story short: I had to have surgery because of a cat)


Did you have to have a cat scan (jees thats lame)

Yay another dog lover.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes. I had an enlarged limph node (sp?) in my jaw from cat scratch disease. I looked like I had bubble gum stuffed in my cheek.  surgery and recovery certainly wasn't any fun. But I did get lots of gifts and treats.  (I was 11)


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 14, 2007)

Cool...well not cool about the surgery but cool. Oh man I should just stop digging this hole before I can't get out.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 14, 2007)

No need to worry. I'm not a person who is easily offended. For the surgery, the Dr went through the inside of my mouth so I wouldn't have a scar on my cheek, for which I am _very_ thankful. To this day, I can still feel the scar inside my mouth.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 15, 2007)

Aww I would've loved a scar on my cheek. People would have gone "What happened to you?" and I could make up some really exciting story.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 15, 2007)

If you were a woman, you'd feel differently. I already have enough scars without one more.  (I'm a bit of a klutz. I've had...uuuuh...a few too many emergency room visits in my time...)


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 15, 2007)

Yeah I guess. The worst I have had is a broken front tooth, twice.

Anyway back to the thread....


----------

